# CrAzY over balls!



## Suzie & Dexter (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi all 👋🏻
First time posting - be gentle with me!

my GSD pup Dexter is 18 weeks old. I’ve been working hard on his training since we’ve had him, knowing how smart GSDs are, and that he’s going to be a big boy that I’ll need to be able to control!
He is absolutely brilliant at most things, sit, heel, he rings a bell to go outside etc. His recall has been 90% or so until recently.

He has gone absolutely crazy over other people’s balls in the park. Footballs, tennis balls, dog balls, it doesn’t matter which ball he will chase and steal it then run off. Recall out the window.

We work on ‘leave it’ cue which works for most things, usually getting a small treat as a reward; but not a chance with the ball.

It’s at the point now where I have to scope out the park and put him back on his lead if I spot a ball. Not really much fun for either of us.

I’ve tried bringing out own balls to throw around, but he becomes so fixated on the ball he has no interaction with other dogs. And will still steal other balls rather than play with his own _sigh_

Any suggestions are very much appreciated!

He’s a smart pup, so I feel like I’m missing a trick or is it just a case of persevering?

thanks!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I think ball drive is a wonderful thing. My girl did this at this age too. If she heard someone hitting a ball she would run for it. 

As your pup is so young still I would use a long line. I used a comfy harness (Ruffwear) and long line attached to the back. This way the leash doesn't tangle up in their legs. We have a 5m line. 

Other than that you need to be more exciting than this other ball. 

Luckily my girl stopped doing it with strengthening a recall (don't attempt untill it's very strong) and in general being the most fun person at the park. Watching for the distraction and maintaining her attention will help.


----------



## Suzie & Dexter (Dec 5, 2020)

thanks Biscuit.
He’s normally so good, I feel like there must be a technique to helping him!

he’ll have to stay on the long lead for now!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Carry a ball on a rope toy to throw or tug with him as a reward.Sounds like that would be way more valuable to him than food.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Suzie & Dexter said:


> Hi all 👋🏻
> First time posting - be gentle with me!
> 
> my GSD pup Dexter is 18 weeks old. I’ve been working hard on his training since we’ve had him, knowing how smart GSDs are, and that he’s going to be a big boy that I’ll need to be able to control!
> ...


OMG, he is ADORABLE!!!!! 

I agree re. the long line for now... my dog is also more toy oriented than treat oriented. it has both good and bad points!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you mentioned that he won’t interact with other dogs... are you at a dog park?


----------



## Suzie & Dexter (Dec 5, 2020)

Fodder said:


> you mentioned that he won’t interact with other dogs... are you at a dog park?


In the Uk, a ‘park’ is a shared green space, so not a dog park as such, but there are lots of dogs exercised there. He’s usually brilliant with other dogs, until there’s a ball! He’s just so intensely focused on the ball he won’t play 🙁


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Suzie & Dexter said:


> I’ve tried bringing out own balls to throw around, but he becomes so fixated on the ball he has no interaction with other dogs.


That's actually great. Going to the park to play ball with you is better than interacting with other dogs, which is not actually necessary.


----------



## Suzie & Dexter (Dec 5, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's actually great. Going to the park to play ball with you is better than interacting with other dogs, which is not actually necessary.


Do you think so? My last dog didn’t like other dogs, so maybe I’m to focused on Dexter having doggy friends than him having his own fun. Certainly something to think about! Thank you!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

@Suzie & Dexter
What's important, especially at his young age, is that first and foremost, he bonds with you. This sets your relationship up for future and continued success because he'll look to you for all things. Spending time "socializing" with a random assortment of dogs can undermine that relationship. "Hey, mom doesn't chase me around like this... I like this better..."

If Dexter is going to be ball-focused, then the ball should come from you. He's told you what he likes, now use it to your advantage.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

With my dog, when she was a puppy, I bought her a Kong Wubba, which is 2 balls -one smaller with a squeaker in it, and one larger below it with no squeaker, covered by heavy canvas, with long strips of the canvass material doubled hanging about 10 inches below the last ball. It sort of looks like a squid, and it makes great flapping noises to get a dogs excitement up.

Anyway, it was her favorite toy. But only time we played with it, was a structured game where she had to backup then sit, then I'd flap it around and throw it, pause before releasing her to get it, and when she brought it back sometimes we'd play tug a bit and sometimes not, but I always had her drop it, tell her to leave it, and to backup and sit again.

My point is, if you make it a very familiar game at home first, she'll be much more likely to do it under distraction at the park.

Play like that is a great way to build the drop it, leave it skills you're looking for! I can now easily call my dog off of a retrieve of another dog's ball, or to drop it and leave it if she gets it before I notice.


----------

